# Aging Without the Wait!



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

I find when I keep a "beginner's mind" I often gain insight on subjects that I otherwise would assume I "knew" all about. Most of us age our props - or at least sully them. In this video, we see simple techniques for aging that are used to great effect on metal props. In the spirit of keeping a "beginner's mind", I share it.





I am always looking for stuff like this simply because I never know when someone may think of something new and clever that I never thought of. There are many SFX artists out there, and other artists as well that are constantly creating. Thanks to the internet, I can learn from that vast resource of experience and reach new heights for a fraction of the cost in time and money.


Want to share your favorite resources for info like this?


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Very neat...thanks for sharing.*


----------

